# Mini amplificador digital con procesador DSP incluido (Nota difusión)



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

*Mini amplificador digital con procesador DSP (Digital Signal Processor o procesador Digital  de señal) de 24 bits incluido*

Publicado: 07 / 01 / 2009 





Renesas Technology Europa ha anunciado el *R2J15116FP*, amplificador digital para uso en el TV de pantalla plana de LCD o plasma, ultra-compacto y alto rendimiento.
El dispositivo que acepta una señal de audio digital de IIS, realiza el procesamiento de señales usando un conversor interno de 24 bits de audio DSP, y con salida a través de un amplificador digital de salida estéreo a un máximo de 15 W por canal. 
Los sistemas de audio de TV de pantalla plana son normalmente adaptados a mercados específicos y tamaños de pantalla.
Este tratamiento se realiza generalmente en la etapa anterior e incluye tareas tales como procesamiento y decodificación de sonido envolvente.

Con la R2J15116FP, el tratamiento para control de volumen y ecualización paramétrica se realiza por el procesador interno de audio DSP.

El R2J15116FP utiliza un circuito de retroalimentación para estabilizar el nivel de salida cuando la tensión de alimentación fluctúa, un enfoque con un historial ha demostrado que los productos que emplean la entrada analógica.

El dispositivo también incluye un control de tono de banda, una función para el volumen bajo y alto rango de expansión de compensación, un limitador de potencia para el establecimiento de una función definida por el usuario (máximo nivel de salida), y el rango dinámico de control.
Todas las funciones se pueden configurar a través del bus I2C. 

Las funciones de protección incluyen la detección de sobre-intensidad, sobre-temperatura, baja tensión, y previo aviso de sobre-calentamiento. Este reduce el volumen automáticamente para evitar el aumento de la temperatura a un nivel peligroso.

Web Site


----------



## juanma (Ene 9, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El dispositivo que acepta una señal de audio digital de IIS, realiza el procesamiento de señales usando un conversor interno de 24 bits de audio DSP, y con salida a través de un amplificador digital de *salida estéreo a un máximo de 15 W por canal.*



Entendi mal o ese minúsculo integrado de menos de 1cm tiene una salida de 15+15W?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Entendi mal o ese minúsculo integrado de menos de 1cm tiene una salida de 15+15W?


*! ! Exacto ¡ ¡

Te ganaste una frustración.*

15W * 2 Además de Tooooooooodo el procesamiento digital de la señal, volumen, tono (Paramétrico), exspansor, simulación de ambiente, limitador de volumen máximo, Etc, Etc, Etc, Etc


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 11, 2009)

MADRE DE DIOS

OMG...

Que vendra despues... celurares con Subwoofer´s de 80W

Saludos.

Tacatomon


----------



## santiago (Ene 11, 2009)

te lo hago con gestos?

          

   : esa porqueria 15+15

 ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿15+15?

   1/2 cm X 1/2cm?

 no uso mas un tda  


que impresionante, voy a tener que aprender a soldar smd nomas 

 :evil:  :evil: 

venia safando re bien


ahhh y bueno que se le va a hacer


saludos


----------

